# How many points is CoB?



## Groggy (Dec 12, 2013)

Can't find this in the Dark Elves army book at all! I'm betting there is an easy answer, but I really have looked


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Legally we cannot give the pts value of units.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Groggy said:


> Can't find this in the Dark Elves army book at all! I'm betting there is an easy answer, but I really have looked


If the unit appears in the army book then the points value will be listed somewhere. Someone might know and be able to point it out but we can't give _itemized _points costs for units and upgrades in gw publications. Gw Legal monitors these sites. Forum staff are obliged to remove these violations. 

Otherwise if it appears in some other supplement you'll have to get a hold of that instead, I'm not sure what CoB refers to I'm afraid.


----------



## Groggy (Dec 12, 2013)

Oh, yeah I can see why that would be I suppose. CoB = Cauldron of Blood. Wouldn't want anyone to get :nono:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Cauldron of Blood is a Mount, so the points cost to mount a character on it is listed in their entry.


----------



## Groggy (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes it is - cheers. I knew there would be a simple answer :wink:


----------

